# HD & Lowes pavers vs others



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I went to a mason yard & bought there - they were trying to clear out some room
The price was comparable to Lowes/HD
BUT - the pavers were MUCH thicker then the standard pavers at HD
Two other Mason/soil/rock yard close to me were 2x the price of what I bought for the same pavers

The thinner ones (I think) are fine for most patios
I have a walkway that leads out back that I drive across in my truck to dump wood or for other reasons
I bought thicker pavers (5x5) at HD for this walkway, they no longer carry them
The thinner pavers are not meant for vehicular traffic

I know someone who bought the pavers at Lowes (brown - mixed sizes) & was very happy
She was not happy that hubby neglected to put in proper drainage last year
So this year with all therain they had a big puddle of sorts


----------

